
How do you remove caffeine from coffee? - gedrap
http://www.avclub.com/article/how-do-you-remove-caffeine-coffee-243327?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email
======
sundarurfriend
"a recent Pew study showed that over three-quarters of those surveyed [in the
US] opted for coffee over tea"

Looking at the linked data [1], though they say "overall, more countries
prefer coffee", it looks it's mostly a bunch of smaller countries upping the
raw number of coffee-drinking countries (assuming their statement is
accurate). Given that the most populous countries, India and China, are both
75-100% tea drinkers, it seems that leaves have the upper hand over beans
afterall.

(No revelative point here, just being a dataphile.)

(And here's a different tea-coffee graph from the same source Euromonitor
International, this time about correlations and retail values:
[http://blog.euromonitor.com/2014/02/the-worlds-biggest-
coffe...](http://blog.euromonitor.com/2014/02/the-worlds-biggest-coffee-and-
tea-drinkers.html))

[1]
[http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2013/12/daily-c...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2013/12/daily-
chart-17)

